
How I built my tiny SaaS from idea to first 15+ paying customers - hernansartorio
https://blog.bloggi.co/the-making-of-bloggi
======
helloiloveyou
Two things:

\- First: congratulations! your platform looks really nice!

\- Second: for anyone reading, want a billion dollar idea? create a platform
like stripe that works in uruguay and all latin america (stripe only has a
beta in Brasil) and allows subscriptions (Paypal which the author cites,
doesn't allow them, and forces him to charge a single paymet for one year)

~~~
peter_d_sherman
I like your idea! Can't implement it at this point in time -- but it sounds
like a good idea!

~~~
helloiloveyou
oh please do it! so many people NEED that platform. If you want more
information, for example mercadopago (the financial arm of mercadolibre) which
is the leading fintech in Argentina doesn't allow charing cards from the
united states (or countries outside latam). Which for SAAS is terrible

~~~
hernansartorio
Oh I've been looking at MercadoPago too, didn't know they don't allow charging
US cards (not an option then).

------
rchaud
Congratulations on launching! Now that the product's launched, are you
planning to go back to a day job?

Thanks for including a shot of your Sketch mockup; when I learned HTML/CSS/JS,
it was 2014, and the "wireframe to HTML" craze was in full swing, and
discouraged the creation of mockups.

Having built some sites since then, I cannot say enough about the value of
using something like Sketch or Figma to design the site first. This means
creating the style guide (typographic scale, primary/secondary colours,
layout), mocking up some pages, and figuring out if you're happy with it. Only
then do I start writing the HTML and CSS.

Before that, I'd code everything first and always feel like the design was
off, but I didn't know why. Building it out in a prototyping tool helps you
visualize the site much better, and when it's time to code, you will already
have the color codes, font sizes, line-heights etc. ready to paste into the
CSS.

~~~
hernansartorio
Thanks! I hope not but it's an option. I still have savings for a couple more
months, which should be enough time to launch the 1.0 version I have in mind,
I'll see how that goes first.

Cool! Agreed, although I do a lot of iteration in the code at later stages I
find it useful for exploring different style options and setting a general
design direction at the beginning. Indeed, it's much easier to not have to
worry about design when you're on a coding mindset.

------
heyarviind2
Well done, all the best for the future mate!!1

~~~
hernansartorio
Thank you!

------
Hoasi
Very smooth experience, this is really easy to use and unobtrusive. Kudos on
launching this and best of luck with it!

~~~
hernansartorio
Glad to hear that, thank you!

------
bigmit37
Thanks for sharing the process.

~~~
hernansartorio
Thanks for the comment!

------
ckdarby
Is this Hugo for non-developers?

~~~
hernansartorio
That's a good way to put it (I had the idea while using Jekyll for my own
blog).

